# Fimzitate raten



## mkplayer (9. Juni 2009)

Regeln sind einfach:
 1.Einer gibt ein Zitat vor.
 2.Jeder kann raten aus welchen Film das Zitat stammt.
3.Der der das Zitat erät post ein neues

 Wenn keiner richtig liegt, wird nach drei tagen ein neues zitat gepost.

 Jeder kann nach Tipps fragen wenns zu schwer ist.

 Zitat: "Amerikanische Bauteile, russische Bauteile - die kommen doch alle aus Taiwan."

 Viel Spaß beim Raten...


----------



## Gron83 (9. Juni 2009)

Der bereits 18 Seiten umfassende Thread knapp unter diesem reicht dir dafür nicht?  http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=88527


----------



## Pente (9. Juni 2009)

Bitte nutzt das bereits vorhandene Forenspiel: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=88527


----------

